# اين الحب ؟



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

1-تيار الحب :


وقع نابيلون الثالث امبراطور فرنسا وابن عم نابليون بونابرت فى حب مارى اوجينى اجمل نساء العالم فى ذلك الوقت وتوج هذا الحب بالزواج
وقد توفر لنابليون ومارى كل مقومات السعادة الزوجية حسب مفهوم الناس ( الصحة , الغنى , الشهرة , الجمال , الحب )
ولكن هذا الحب الجارف الذى جمع قلبيهما ما اسرع ما خبت نارة المتاججة واستحالت الى رماد بارد
لقد جعل نابليون من مارى امبراطورة على عرش فرنسا بعد ان اجلسها على عرش قلبة ولكن لا عظمة عرشة ولا قوة حبة فى وسعهما ان يحولا بينها وبين اختلاق اسباب النكد فقد استولى عليها شيطان الغيرة وملك عليها الشك فانكرت على نابليون اقل جنوح الى الانفراد بنفسة بعيدا عنها 
وماذا حصدت مارى من وراء هذا ؟
كانت نتيجة ذلك ان نابليون كثيرا ما كان يتسلل الى خارج قصرة من باب خلفى متدثرا فى استار الظلام وقد وضع على راسة قبعة اسدل حافتها على عينية لمقابلة فتاة حسناء تكون فى انتظارة 


: : : :عزيزتى الزوجة : : : : 


ان اردت ان تستبقى سعادتك الزوجية فلا تختلقى النكد 
ان الحب هو اهم الدعامات التى يقوم عليها عش الزوجية فهو حماية وصيانة داخل البيت 
والحب لابد من حمايتة حتى لايموت فاذا حاصرتة التيارات والتصرفات التى لا تتفق مع طبيعتة تؤثر على بقائة فيذبل ويموت 


ان اكبر الخلافات واعقد المشكلات تصغر وتتلاشى امام الحب  
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

2- الحب الضائع :


كان تولستوى من ابرع القصصين الذين عرفهم التاريخ فقد كتب العديد من المؤلفات التى تتلألأ بين المفاخر الادبية التى خلفها ابناء هذة الدنيا 
وكان تلاميذة ومريدوة يلاحقونة ليلا ونهارا ويدونون كل كلمة يقولها وقد عكفت الحكومة الروسية على طبع اثارة كلها التى يقدر لها ان تملا مائة مجلد بالاضافة الى الشهرة كان تولستوى وزوجتة على حظ موفور من المال والبنين والمركز الاجتماعى فكان خليقا ان يبلغا قمة السعادة الزوجية والهناء وقد بلغاها فى اول الامر ثم حدث شئ عجيب 
فقد تغير تولستوى واصبح شخصا مختلفا تماما فقد زهد فى الدنيا وغناها وازدرى بمؤلفاتة وكرس حياتة لاصدار نشرات تحث على السلام ومحو الحرب والقفر من هذا العالم لكن زوجتة كانت تحب الترف الذى يحتقرة وكانت تشتهى المال والغنى والثروة التى يمقتها وكانت تتلهف على الشهرة والمركز والصيت التى يزدريها
ومن ثم ظلت تختلق الكند وتنغص علية حياتة وتسفة اراءة وتصخب وتلعن حين يصر على ان ينشر كتبة دون ان ينال عنها اجرا ويلحقة بسببها مجد

ان الحب هو اللؤلؤة الفريدة التى تسطع بين سائر الانفعالات البشرية المظلمة فتبددها 
والحب هو النجم اللامع فى سماء حياتنا الذى يضئ الطريق امام كل سفينة تائهة فى بحر الحياة
قال ارسطو : ان حبا امكن يوما ان ينتهى لم يكن فى يوم من الايام حبا حقيقيا 



لا يستطيع زوابع العالم او امواج التجارب ان تطفئ لهيب الحب ( القديس اغسطينوس ) 

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

3- اين الحب ؟ 


تزوج الحلاق اليوغسلافى وهو عجوز فى سن التاسعة والسبعين 25 مرة فى عام واحد وكان بين زوجاتة شقيقتان توأم 


فاين الحب ؟     انة مفقود 



: : : : اخى القارئ : : : :


فى كل يوم تتردد على مسامعنا كلمة ( حب ) ولكنها تتردد بمعان بعيدة عن المعنى الحقيقى للحب فلقد شوهوا الحب وافسدوا جمالة فكثيرا ما يستهلك العالم كلمة ( الحب ) فى مجالات لا تتنمى الى الحب بصلة فاحيانا يصور الحب كوسيلة تربط بين شاب وفتاة بهدف المتعة وهذة افكار تشوة قدسية الزواج فعلى كل شاب وفتاة دعى عليها اسم المسيح ان يكشفا مفهومهما السامى عن الحب حتى يرى العالم الحياة المسيحية فى عمقها 
فالحب المسيحى الطاهر النقى هو الاسلوب الاكثر فعالية لتوبيخ العالم على انحرافة بعيدا عن طريق اللة وهو القوة القادرة على تغيير وجة الشر الكامن فى كيان الانسان ومن ثم تجديد الحياة البشرية 


الحب يداوى التواء القلوب ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

4- الورد والشوك :


كان الشاعر الانجليزى ( ملتون ) اعمى وقد تزوج بامراة نكدية تجيد فن العكننة واراد ( لورد بكنجهام ) ان يجاملة فوصفها بانها كالوردة 
فقال الشاعر الاعمى : اننى لا استطيع ان اتبين وجة الشبة من حيث اللون ولكنى ارى ان التشبية صادق بما احسة من اشواكها 



: : : : ايتها الزوجة : : : : : 


لاتختلقى النكد فالزوجة النكدية هى التى تزرع اشواك الخصام فتقل ورود الحب والسعادة الزوجية

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم :  لم يكن الزواج ليملا البيت مشاجرات ومخاصمات وقتالا واشتباكا وليجعل حياتنا لا تطاق بل انما جعل الزواج ليكون لنا عونا على الحياة وليكون لنا ميناء ضد العواصف وملجا فى الاعاصير وتعزية فى الالام جعل الزواج ليعطينا السعادة

ان الزوجة الحكيمة تكون مصدر تعزية لزوجها وبردا وسلاما على قلبة تجلب الية الهدوء وتحرر قلبة من كل هم



السعادة هى شذى زهرة الحب ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

5- الحب والسعادة :


الحجة الاولى فى اسباب الشقاء الزوجى ان اكثر من 50 % من مجموع الزيجات التى تتحطم على صخور محاكم الطلاق فى العالم بسبب النقد 
النقد الذى يكسر القلب ويذل النفس



: : : : عزيزى الزوج : : : :  



ان اردت ان تستبقى سعادتك فلا تنقد زوجتك
ان كثيرا من المتزوجين خصوصا الذين مضى على زواجهم عدة اعوام يميلون الى هذة العادة السيئة جدا وهى انتقاد شريك الحياة 
ان هذا النقد الجارح يسبب الاما نفسيا لشريك العمر كما يساهم فى زيادة رواسب الماضى فتتسع الهوة بين الزوجين ويقل التفاهم بينهما 

ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : ان الزواج هو منبع السعادة لمن يحيا حياة مسيحية وهو على العكس منبع شقاء وتعاسة لمن يسئ استعمالة 



السعادة هى الضوء المنبعث من سراج الحب  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

6- لغة الحب :


سالت الزوجة الطبيب : زوجى يتكلم بالليل وهو نائم فماذا افعل ؟
اجاب الطبيب : الحل بسيط اعطية فرصة يتكلم بالنهار 


: : : : اخى الزوج ..... اختى الزوجة : : : :


ان التفاهم هو الاساس الثابت والمتين لبناء الحياة الزوجية والخامات المستخدمة فى هذا الاساس من انقى خامات التفاهم التى تغلغل فيها الحب كى يعطى الاساس صلابة ويجعلة قادرا على حمل بناء الحياة الزوجية شامخا لا تزيدة الايام الا قوة ولا تهزة الحياة اليومية ولا تزعزعة عواصف الايام ويتصدى لاعتى الاعاصير
لذلك يجب ان يروى الحب يوميا بماء التفاهم لينمو ويزدهر فتدخل السعادة عش الزوجية مثلما يغذى الماء التربة فتصلح وتعطى ثمارها 



الحب مفتاح التوافق الزوجى ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

7- نبتة الحب :


كان زواج ابراهام لنكولن الرئيس الامريكى الاسبق ماساة حقيقية 
كانت زوجتة دائمة الشكوى , دائمة النقد حتى ان مظهر زوجها لم يسلم من انتقادها ففى رايها ان كتفاة مهدلتنان ومشيتة غير رشيقة واذناة كبيرتان وانفة معوج وشفتة السفلى مدلاة ويداة وقدماة كاقدام وايدى القردة 
هكذا كانت تصف زوجها امام الاخرين 
كان لنكولن على طرفى النقيض فى التعليم والبيئة والخلق والثقافة والذوق 
كان صوتها المجلجل يسمع من الطريق وكان غضبها وشراستها يفوقا الوصف ومن امثلة ذلك :
انة ذات مرة بينما كانت مممممع زوجها يتاولان طعام الافطار اخطا لنكولن خطا تافها حتى ان هذا الخطا لم يعد احد يذكرة لفرط تفاهتة اما هى ما فعلتة فقد دونتة للتاريخ لفرط شذوذة وفظاعتة 
فقد قذفت بقدح القهوة الساخن فى وجة زوجها وهى تسب وتلعن 
اما هو فلم يقل شيئا ولم يفعل شيئا بل ظل جالسا فى ذلة وكانة طفل صغير 
وقد انتهى بها الامر الى الجنون . اما زوجها فقد غير موقفة منها وجعلة يندب حظة الذى اوقعة فى براثنها 



: : : : عزيزى القارئ : : : : 


ان الزواج طائرة بجناحين يحلق بهما وهما الحب والتناسب
فالزواج هو الطائرة والحب والتناسب هما الجناحين اللذين بواسطتهما يحلق الزواج فى الاجواء بلا مانع ولا عائق 




اذا اشار الحب اليكم فاتبعوة 
وان ضمكم بجناحية فاطيعوة
وان خاطبكم فصدقوة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

8- انتعاش الحب :


يقول القاضى ( بس هامبورجر ) الذى ظل احد عشر عاما قاضيا لمحكمة الصلات الشخصية فى نيويورك ونظر الاف من حالات الهجر والانفصال بين الزواج ان الاسباب التى يهجر الرجال بسببها منازلهم هى ان زوجاتهم يظللن البيت بجو من النكد والتنغيص 



: : : : عزيزتى الزوجة : : : : 



قد لا يكون سبب فشل الحياة الزوجية هو سوء الاختيار ولكن قد يرجع السبب الى ضعف القدرة على التكيف وكل ما على الزوجين هو ان يرفعا درجة تكيفهما معا وان يضاعف كل منهم قدرتة على قبول الاخر 
" لان الحب يحتمل كل شئ " ( كورنثوس الاولى 13: 7)
" محتملين بعضكم بعضا فى المحبة " ( افسس 4: 2)




بالحب تكون راحة البال وحسن الحال ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

9- قدرة الحب :


تقول جريدة بوسطن بوست ان الكثيرات من الزوجات يحفرون قبور سعادتهن تدريجيا بواسطة سلسلة من الحفرات الصغيرة التى لا يعتد بها اول الامر 



: : : : اختى الزوجة : : : : 



يختار الانسان شريك حياتة لما فية من خصائص تجعلة مفضلا على غيرة وصفات وميزات واضحة فية تحوز الاعجاب ولكن هذا لا يلغى وجود صفات اخرى لم يكن الفرد يتمنى وجودها فى شريك حياتة لكنة يقبل شريكة قبولا كليا بميزاتة وعيوبة على حد سواء واضعا فى اعتبارة ان الكمال للة وحدة 
ان اكتشاف العيوب فى الاخر لا ينبغى ان يقابل بالنقد اللازع بل بالصبر والحب فالحب يحتضن الاخر بسلبياتة وايجابياتة والحب وحدة قادر على تغيير الاخر 



الحب هو مركز الحياة ومنبع السعادة ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

10- الحب والوفاء :


تزوجت موظفة من موظف باحدى الهيئات الحكومية واشترطت علية قبل الزواج ان لا تعمل بعد الزواج وتتفرغ للبيت وان يوفر لها مستوى معيشى على نفس المستوى الذى تعيشة مع اهلها وهذة الشروط لابد من تنفيذها لكى تقبل الزواج منة 
فقبل راضيا وتزوجا تركت العمل وقبعت فى المنزل تطالبة بتهيئة مستوى الحياة حسب وعدة 
فاستجاب والتحق بوظيفة اخرى فكان يخرج من الساعة السابعة صباحا حتى الثانية عشر ليلا وكلما احس بالارهاق وطلب منها العودة الى العمللتساعدة كانت تثور علية وتعيرة بفقرة وقلة امكانياتة وتصيح فية : 
لماذا تزوجتنى وانت غير قادر على نفقات حياتى ؟
وكانت تلعن اليوم الاسود الذى تزوجتة فية اما هو فكان يسكت صابرا ويواصل جهادة فى العمل من اجل ارضائها واسعادها وهى لا تقدر ذلك 
ثمانى سنوات مرت على زواجهما لم تقل لة كلمة حب تهون علية شقاءة او كلمة شكر واحدة حين يقدم لها شيئا طلبتة 
لقد كرس حياتة لارضائها ولم يجرحها بكلمة واحدة حتى استيقظت ذات ليلة على صوتة وهو يصرخ من شدة الالم فاسرعت بنقلة الى المستشفى لقد كان مريض بمرض خطير منذ سنوات طويلة وكان يتحامل على نفسة ويهمل العلاج توفيرا لنفقاتة الباهظة حتى يوفر لها احتياجاتها ولم يعرفها بمرضة اشفاقا عليها حتى لا يشغلها بامرة وهو الذى لا ينشغل باحد غيرها 
لم يطل وجودة فى المستشفى فقد فارق الحياة وهو يشكرها على السعادة التى منحتها لة خلال تلك السنوات التى عاشها معها 
فبكت بحرقة وهى تتساءل فى مرارة وحسرة لا يعرف عمقها غيرها 
اين السعادة التى منحتها لة ؟



: : : : اختى المباركة : : : : 



ان عالمنا المشحون بالعذابات يحتاج الى جسور ممدودة واذرع مبسوطة 
شاركى زوجك حقائق الحياة الجافة كونى الهدوء الذى يصون ثورتة والصبر الذى يربط لهفتة والعقل الذى يضئ طريق نجاحة والصفح الذى يغفل اخطاءة




الحب هو السلاح الذى يحطم اقوى الحواجز واشمخ الحصون  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

11- رصيد الحب :


اوصت سيدة من ولاية نيوجرس الامريكية وتدعى كوهيرى بدولارين لزوجها بعد موتها شرط ان يستخدم نصف هذا المبلغ لشراء حبل يشنق بة نفسة 



: : : : اخى الزوج : : : : 




ان للحب رصيد ضخم ولكن كثرة الاساءة لمن تحب وسحبك المستمر من هذا الرصيد دون ان تضيف الية قد يتسبب فى انتهاء هذا الرصيد
بل الاكثر من ذلك قد لا تجد فيما بعد الا الكراهية والبغضاء 
وستندم فى وقت لا يفيدك فية الندم شيئا بعد ان تكون قد بددت رصيد الحب الكثير فى قلب زوجتك 

فالحب هو احساس مرهف دقيق عندما يحدث الخلاف او المشكلات فان رصيد الحب والثقة بين الزوجين يشارك فى حل هذة المشكلات والانتهاء منها دون ان تترك اثارا 

واذا لم يتوفر الحب والثقة اللازمة لبناء الحياة الزوجية الناجحة واستمرارها فان المشكلات تولد وتتضخم بسرعة 

فكيف تتوحد وتتوافق حياتكما ؟

انت مسئول عن طريق تعامل زوجتك معك فاذا لاحظت اتلافا فى اسلوب تعاملهم معك فاسال نفسك اولا فاذا كان التغير للاحسن فالبالتاكيد قد تكون انت السبب او احد الاسباب 

فالحب هو عصير ثمرة الارتياح 
المنقى من كل غاية
والموضوع فى اناء من الاخلاص والتضحية والاحترام
يحيط بة اطار قوى من الزواج 
مغطى بغطاء محكم من الفضيلة 
يحمية من شتى العوامل الخارجية مهما قضى الزمان




اذا انتزع الحب من الحياة انتهت معة الحياة ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

12- الرعد والمطر :


كانت زوجة سقراط حادة الطبع جدا وفى ذات يوم كومت فوق راسة ما استطاعت من اهانات فما كان منة الا انة خرج من لبيت وجلس على عتبة الباب دون ان يتكلم كلمة واحدة فما زادها سكوتة الا غضبا وهياجا فصعدت فى ثورة من الغضب الشديد وافرغت اناء مملوء بالماء على راسة فلم يقابل عملها هذا الا بالضحك وقال :
ان رعد كبيرا كهذا لابد ان ينتج مطرا




: : : : اختى الزوجة : : : :


ان الكلام القاسى الجارح هو السرطان الذى يقضى على الحب ويستاصل شأفتة 
والحياة الزوجية لايمكن ان تستمر اذا اختلف الزوجان فى كافة المبادئ او المثل او الاخلاق 
من اجل ذلك يقول الوحى الالهى على لسان الرسول بولس الرسول :

" لاتكونوا تحت النير مع غير المؤمنين لانة اية خطية للبر والاثم واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة " ( كورنثوس الثانية 6: 14)

ان رسالة الزوج فى حياتة الزوجية ان يحب زوجتة كما احب المسيح الكنيسة واسلم نفسة لاجلها
ومهما كان مركز الزوجة اقل او حظها فى الحياة ادنى فان من واجب الزوج ان يرفعها امام اللة والناس وامام نفسة فى مرمز المساواة الدائمة لانة يوم يقلل من شانها انما يقلل من شان نفسة ويوم يهينها انما يهين نفسة اذا اصبح كلاهما جسد واحدا وكل ما يفعلة بها يرتد على راسة رضى ام كرة شاء او لم يشا على حد سواء

ان الحياة الزوجية مهما اختلفت فيها وجهات النظر وحتى لو كان الخلاف بين الزوجين لبرهة من الزمن فليحرص كل منهما على الا تسجل فصة حياتهما عبارة او كلمة جارحة يمكن ان تلد فى الذكرى ولا يمحوها الزمن




الحب متحف المشاعر الجميلة والاحاسيس الرقيقة  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

13- ايام الحب :


فى قرية بالمجر عاش يانوس مع زوجتة سارة اطول حياة زوجية سعيدة فى العالم فقد عاشا معا فى عش الزوجية لمدة 147 سنة كاملة وكادا يحتفلان باليوبيل الذهبى الثالث وقد توفيا معا فى يوم واحد فى عام 1825م ومات يانوس عن عمر 172 عام وسارة عن عمر 164 عاما وقد حضر وفاتهما ابنهما البالغ من العمر 116 عام وبعض احفادهما واحفاد اولادهما 



: : : : احبائى المتزوجون : : : : 



الزواج شئ لا تصنعة الاوهام ولا تبنية الخيالات المختلفة بين النجوم بل الذى يصنعة هو الانسان الذى يسير على ارض الواقع ويغوص بقدمية فى اعماق الحقيقة 
والحب هو مصدر السعادة الزوجية وايام الحب فى حياة الناس هى ربيع عمرهم وهى ايام الاشراق والامل والاقبال على الحياة وحين ينطفئ بريق الحب فى حياة البشر تذبل الايام وتثقل السنين
والانسان الذى يجرى فى عروقة دفء الحب يمتلئ قلبة بالوفاء وعيناة بالجمال وضميرة بالطهر وايامة بالشباب اننا نحتاج الى قوة الهية تغير قلوبنا من الداخل وتملؤها بالحب فالشباب الدائم ليس تركيبة دوائية ولكنة لمسة الهية تحمل قوة الخلود 



الحب يكبر ولا يشيخ  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

14- صبر الحب :


تقول حكاية صينية قديمة انة كانت هناك اسرة ترفرف عليها السعادة جيلا بعد جيل ولم يسمع احد عن حالة واحدة غضب فيها احد الزوجين من الاخر فى تلك الاسرة وذلك خلال تسعة اجيال متعاقبة
انتشرت شهرة هذة السعادة الزوجية والهناء العائلى حتى سمع بها الامبراطور فارسل احد رجالة الى رب الاسرة ليسالة عن سر هذة السعادة فامسك رب الاسرة العجوز ورقة وفرشاة وكتب كلمات كثيرة ثم سلم الرد الى رسول الامبراطور وكانت المفاجاة عند فتح الامبراطور الرسالة فلم يجد فيها غير كلمة واحدة كتبها رب الاسرة مائة مرة وهى كلمة ( الصبر )



: : : : اخى , اختى : : : : 



ان سر السعادة الزوجية هو الحب لان " المحبة تصبر على كل شئ " ( كورنثوس الاولى 13: 7)
فلايوجد فضيلة بدون حب ولايمكن ان تصبر الا اذا كانت فالحب هو الذى يجعلك تصبر على من تحب
الزواج الناجح يتوقف على ما يقدمة كل من الزوجين لنمو وازدهار الحب والزواج زواجها فالمحاولة من جانب واحد فقط لا تكفى مهما بذل من جهد فالاتفاق والاصرار على النجاح هما اولى الخطوات نحو تحقيقة

ان الحب هو الكنز الوحيد الذى يتكاثر بالقسمة 
الحب هو الهدية الوحيدة التى تكبر كما اخذت منها
الحب هو التجارة الوحيدة التى تزدهر بالاسراف لذلك امنحة للاخرين واطرحة هنا وهناك وفى كل مكان


علمنى يارب الحب الذى يشك بل يثق 
الحب الذى لا يدين بل يلتمس العذر
الحب الذى لا يحقد بل يسامح
الحب الذى لا يطلب بل يعطى
الحب الذى لا يتهم بل يدافع
علمنى يارب كيف انك تحبنى فاحبك ومنه فيض حبك اعطى الجميع 





الحب الحقيقى شعلة لا تطفأ من جيل الى جيل  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

15- مدرسة الحب :


ان ماقابلة سقراط من معاملة جافة وشرسة من زوجتة جعلتة يتشائم من الزواج حتى انة قال :
" ان الذين يقبلون على الزواج كالسمك الذى يسبح حول شبكة الصياد فانة يتهافت عليها فى حين ان السمك العالق بها يتخبط بلا جدوى للتخلص منها "



: : : : صديقى , صديقتى : : : : 




هناك صور مخزنة صارت اليها حالة بعض البيوت التى تحطم فيها الحب سقطت جدارنها , انهارت اسقفها , مالت اعمدتها , تحطمت دعائمها , تقوضت عتباتها , صارت كالغابات مسكت اللصوص والوحوش والصيادين . فماذا جرى لبيوتنا ؟

فى هذة الايام التى ضاقت فيها المدن الكبيرة بمن عليها من البشر اصبح تاسيس بيت جديد امرا فى غاية الصعوبة والحصول على مسكن مناسب صار غاية بعيدة يتطلع اليها شباب العالم وفى زحمة البحث والجرى وراء هذة الغاية نسى الكثيرون القيمة الروحية لعش الزوجية وطغى المعنى المادى على مفاهيم وامنيات الناس اى ان البيت اصبح فى عقولنا مجرد طوبا وطينا واثاثا وستائر حريرية وتليفزيزن ملون والحقيقة ان البيت المسيحى مدلولات اعظم من ذلك كثيرا

ليست البيوت هى الاماكن التى نضع فيها ممتلكاتنا وناوى اليها فى السماء بل هى المسرح الذى تجرى علية اعظم حوادث الحياة من الولادة حتى الموت هى مهد الطفولة واستراحة الشيخوخة فاذا ساد البيت الحب يصير مدرسة لحضانة كل الفضائل

فهل تستقيم البيوت بغير الحب ؟ 



يقولون :
         ان جمال البيت فى النظام
                                        وبركة البيت فى القناعة
                                                                    ومجد البيت فى الكرم
                                                                                             وعمارة البيت فى الحب​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

6- كان برناردشو من المتشائمين من الزواج مثل سقراط فحينما طلب منة ان يكتب مقدمة لكتاب عن الزواج رفض قائلا : 
" اعفونى من هذا الاحراج فلا يجرؤ رجل على ان يقول الحقيقة فى الزواج مادامت زوجتة على قيد الحياة "



: : : : صديقى , صديقتى : : : :


كثيرا ما تكون العلاقات فى بيوتنا باردة كالثلج فالتعاملات خشنة والمشاعر جامدة والتعليقات لاذعة والاجابات ملتوية والخطوات حذرة والغايات ذاتية واللقاءات نفعية والاهداف انانية والكلمة رسمية والعواطف ساكنة . فكيف تستقيم الحياة او تستمر فى مثل هذة البيوت ؟
انها بيوت لم تشرق فى سمائها شمس مطهرة ولم تهب عليها ريح دافئة انها بيوت لا تجرى فى عروقها حرارة الحب 


فماذا تحتاج هذة البيوت حتى تصبح الاسرة سعيدة حقا ؟ 


نحتاج ان يدخل الى بيوتنا ولكن كيف يدخل الحب فى قلوبنا وبيوتنا ما لم يسكن اللة فيها ؟

اللة هو الذى يغير قلوبنا وحياتنا وطبيعتنا لذلك نحتاج ان يدخل اللة بيوتنا فدول اللة فى البيت يذيب كل الثلوج ويفتح كل النوافذ ويحطم كل الاقفال التى توصد ابوابنا ويملا اجواء البيت بالهواء النقى ويشرق فى ارجائة بنور الامل والحب والسعادة 
فحين يدخل اللة قلب الاسرة فان كل شئ يتغير ليتناسب حلول اللة فى البيت فيحل على البيت الحب المتبادل والعاطفة الحارة والقلوب الحانية والمشاعر المرهفة والتعاملات الرقيقة 




الحب جمرة مشتعلة لا تخبو   ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

17- ليس حبا :


ذهبت امراة فقيرة الى احدى المارات تفتش عن زوجها الغائب فوجدتة جالسا هناك بين اصدقائة فوضعت امامة على المائدة صينية مغطاة اتت بها معها من البيت وقالت لة : 
" ظننت انك مشغول جدا ولا تستطيع المجئ الى البيت لتناول العشاء فاتيت بة اليك "
ثم انصرفت الزوجة فضحك الرجل ثم دعا اصدقاءة ليشاركوة الطعام وكلن عندما رفع الغطاء وجد الصينية فارغة وفيها ورقة كتب عليها هذة الكلمات :
" ارجو ان تهنا بهذا الطعام فهو نفس ما يوجد عند اهل بيتك "



: : : : صديقى الزوج : : : : 



ان حب الزوجين الواضح فى احترامهما لبعضهما غذاء للابناء ووقاية لهم من امراض نفسية وجسدية كثيرة وتحصين ضد الانحرافات الفكرية والروحية والسلوكية 

واعلم ليس حبا ان تهمل فى رعاية زوجتك واولادك وتدبير احتياجاتهم وتعيش لنفسك فقط

ليس حبا ذلك الذى يرتسم فوق سطور وهمية على صفحات مليئة بالازهار ولا يجزع لانين الصقيع فوق شفاة المسكين 

ليس حبا ذلك الذى يركض وراء سراب الانانية ويمنع سواعدة من العمل فى حقل البشرية 

ليس حبا ذلك الذى يولد فى الفجر ويتبخر فى الغروب

فالحب لا يكون حبا ما لم يكن خالصا من اى غرض نقيا من كل زيف فالحب الخالص هو وحدة القادر على قهر انانية الانسان ورغبتة الجامحة فى تحقيق ذاتة على حساب الاخرين 




الحب نور يضئ ظلمات الحياة  

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

18- همسات الحب :


اشتكت زوجة لعمتها قائلة :
" لم اعد قادرة على احتمال زوجى فاعمالة الشنيعة تحرق دمى وتتعب اعصابى وتخسس جسمى حتى ان وزنى ينقص يوم بعد يوم "
فقالت عمتها :
" لماذا لا تتركية فورا ؟ " 
اجابت الزوجة :
" سوف افعل ذلك ولكنى انتظر حتى يقل وزنى الى 50 كيلو جرام "



: : : : عزيزى الزوج : : : : 



لاشك ان مشاعر الانسان تتاثر بمن حولة وتؤثر فيمن حولة فاذا كان احد الزوجين يشعر بالسعادة سيكون لة تاثير فى الطرف الاخر وتنتقل الية السعادة ولذلك فالزوج الذى يسعد زوجتة هو فى الحقيقة يسعد نفسة 

اعرف انة لابد من رعاية الحب بتبادل الكلمات الرقيقة والتعاطف فى انسجام مع دفء همسات الحب

يجب عليك ان تشعر زوجتك دائما انها محبوبة ولها مكانتها فى قلبك فالزوجة لا تمل ابدا من كلمات الحب قل لها انا احبك ولا تبخل عليها بهذة الكلمات اللطيفة النابعة من قلبك حتى تشعر زوجتك ان حب زوجها لها لم يجف مع الوقت ولم يضنحل مع الزمن وتجنب الكلام الجاف لانة يقتل الحب ويبنى جدارا بين الزوجين ان الاحترام والاسلوب الذى تتحدثان بة يعكسان مدى صدق مشاعركما 



الحب يصون المعاملات ويهذب التعبيرات ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

19- رعاية الحب :


سال رجل زوجتة : ما اسم العروسين اللذين سكنا بجوارنا ؟
اجابت : انهما فى بداية زواجهما فهو يناديها يا حبيبتى وهى تنادية يا حبيبى انتظر قليلا وسوف تعرف اسم كل منهما بعد قليل




: : : : اعزائى : : : :  



الزواج هو النهاية السعيدة لقصة الحب 
النهاية التى يحلم بها الجميع ويتلهفون على تحقيقها ويشعرون عند نيلها انهم يقفون فوق قمم شامخة ويحتضنون الدنيا باسرها ولكن هل تعرفان ان الزواج ايضا رحلة كفاح مشترك من اجل الحفاظ على الحب الذى ينبض بة القلب وتشدو بة الروح
ان الحب مثل اى زهرة جميلة يحتاج الى عناية ورعاية واهتمام حتى ينمو ويتفتح عبيرة فى الحياة الزوجية فكما تذبل الزهور بالاهمال يذبل الحب ايضا بالاهمال لذلك نجد الكثير من الازواج يبداون حياتهم الزوجية بحب عنيف فلا يناديها الا بكلمة حبيبتى ولا تنادية الا بكلمة حبيبى وبدلا من ان يرعى كل منهما هذا الحب ويسقية بماء الحنان فينمو ويترعرع ويصبح شجرة وارفة الظلال يعيشان تحتها فى سعادة وهناء وصفاء نجدهما يهملان هذة الرعاية واذ بهما يكتشفان بعد فوات الاوان وان حبهما بدا يذبل ويموت مع الايام بسبب اهمال رعايتة وعدم اهتمامهما بقلع الاشواك والحشائش الضارة التى احاطت بة 

فعلى كل زوجين ان يعرفا ان الزواج هو رحلة عمر طويل وشركة الحياة كلها
ويجب على كل من الزوجين ان يعبر عن حبة للاخر بكلمات رقيقة وتعبيرات لطيفة فذلك يضفى على البيت جو مميز ومشرق 




لولا الحب لجفت اغصان البشر   

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اهم شئ في البيت : 
‏
قامت احدي الصحف الامريكيه بعمل استفتاء عجيب عن اهم شئ في مسكنك وجاءت معظم الاصوات علي ان اهم شئ في المسكن الفريجيدير ومن بين الالاف قالت امراه ان اهم شئ في المسكن حماتها لان حماتها تملك ثروه كبيره تؤول الي زوجها بعد وفات حماتها
‏
اخواتي :
‏
الحياه الزوجيه لا تستمد سعادتها من الماديات فقد يكون المسكن متوافر فيه كل وسائل الرفاهيه لكنه يخلو من الفضيله 
ان قبول السيد المسيح في القلب هو حجر الزاويه لكل زواج سعيد
‏
‏
الحب هو اثمن شئ في الوجود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*دفء الحب :
‏
سئل ولد عن بيته وحياته مع اهله فاجاب : عندي بيت جميل للسكن لكنه بارد بيتنا ينقصه دفء الحب والعطف والحنان
‏
صديقي :
‏
ستكون سعيد اذا احببت زوجتك وستكون حزين وحيد اذا احببت نفسك 
‏
‏
بدون وقود الحب لا تسيرعجله البشر 

*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع حلو جدااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
علي مجهودك وتعبك في الموضوع..​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسىىىىى جدااااااا بيشو لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
شكرااااااااااا مجهود جبار  اووووووووووى
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كيريا موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> شكرااااااااااا مجهود جبار  اووووووووووى
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى للمرور  والتشجيع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللة عليكي يا كيريا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتكامل يا كركر
فعلا النكد مش هيحصد غير فساد العلاقة 
والامثلة اللي جبتيها من الادباء العالمين شاهد ودليل 
مجهود جميل 
ربنا يعوضك يا  قمر​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك وتشجيعك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع يا كيريا​


----------



## الحانوتى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياه تعرفى يا كيريا انى الحب هو حب المسيح لينا ومفيش حب تانى خالص​*


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كيريا
على الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىى ليكى سويتى للمرور والتشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك اخى حانوتى
للمرور والتشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااا اخى الحبيب
وليم للمرور الحلو قوى دة 
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

